# Life Can Get Better - Things That Have Helped Me Live A Fairly Normal Life



## Danger0187 (Nov 26, 2013)

Hey guys. I was on here a couple of weeks ago and had posted my story and that things were getting very real to me again. I was very scared at the time and just writing out my story for others to see was very therapeutic for me, so I wanted to give back to this community with some tips on what has helped me cope. I've had DP/DR for nearly 10 years, but I've managed it pretty well, and I'm on the brink of being fully recovered. Here are some things that you can do to help yourself. None of it is going to be a miracle cure, but if I can help out even one person, it's worth it.

*A Positive Outlook *- This is perhaps the most important thing that you need to overcome DP/DR taking over your life. It's also one of the hardest things to do. I know when you're in the thick of things, everything can seem so hopeless and it's so easy to be negative about life. Somehow and someway, you need to keep hope alive. You need to tell yourself "things are going to get better" and that "this is temporary". Your mind controls everything, which is why this disorder is do debilitating. Keeping yourself positive and in good spirits tells the mind that everything is OK. When the mind is not distressed, it can calm down and that has a positive effect on your entire body. Eventually your mind will let go of those anxious thoughts, which is what's causing the disorder in the first place. So how do you stay positive? Trying some of my other tips below may help you in the process.

*Get Out of Bed or Off the Couch *- This can be another tough one, especially if your DP/DR has just started. If you are bedridden from this disorder, you need to start very slowly making strides to get away from your comfort zone and reintegrate with the world a little bit. There is so much beauty in the world, and you're not going to see it laying in bed. It's a lot like a back injury - you want to just lay down all day with it, but it's better to get up and get the muscles moving. Sunlight and being in nature, even for just a little bit is great for improving your mood. Obviously, you may need to take baby steps. Just go outside for a few minutes or get up and walk around your house a bit. You may be scared at first, but eventually your body and mind will start responding to it.

*Exercise *- For the first 4 months that I had DP/DR, my life was basically sleep, TV, and repeat. It wasn't until I started exercising for short amounts of time that I started to really get some recovery from this beast. I started out slowly. I had a 25 lb dumbbell that I did some arm, back, and shoulder exercises with. I did pushups, situps, squats, and jumping jacks. I did all of this in my bedroom in case things got too intense for me, I could just crash in to bed and let the anxiety pass. After a couple of weeks, I joined a gym in my small town where I would go and work out for 30-40 minutes. It gave me something to work towards every day and gave me a sense of accomplishment. It also is great for re-acquainting yourself with your body. This is phenomenal for helping with your DP symptoms. I've been working out a few days a week ever since, and I have to say I have a pretty decent physique. Since my anxiety has flared over the past couple of weeks, I've shortened my lifting from 8 or 9 exercises taking over an hour to only 4 or 5 exercises taking about a half hour, and I started doing yoga 3 nights a week to help calm my mind and stretch my muscles. I cannot stress how important exercise is to your total recovery!

*Eat and Eat Healthy* - I know with anxiety, many of us have no appetites, but you need to feed your bodies for them to work at a high level. Your brain needs the food as well. Make sure when you eat, you aren't just eating processed junk.You don't necessarily need to eat organic, but also make sure you're not just eating canned foods and McDonalds. If you eat these foods for an extended period of time, your body becomes sluggish and your mind gets tired. Do you really think either of those is good for overcoming this disorder? Eat healthy to give yourself your best chance at fixing this thing.

*Supplement *- This one is not 100% necessary, but it can be helpful. I'll be the first to admit that I have not taken vitamins or supplements the entire time I've had this disorder, but it has helped me in times of distress. For example, right now I am supplementing with a Magnesium/Calcium/Zinc/D3 pill and a Vitamin C pill. Magnesium, Zinc, D3, and Vitamin C have all had positive effects on anxiety in trials. Is it really working? No idea. Do I feel better taking them? You betcha! Even if it's just a placebo effect, it's making be feel better. This disorder is all in our minds, so doing something that eases my mind, even if it doesn't really work, is a good thing.

*Avoid Triggers* - This one should be fairly obvious, but if something triggers your anxiety even further, avoid that thing. My DP/DR was brought on by drugs, so I haven't touched any of those since then, which is a good policy to follow anyway. Caffeine can trigger anxiety because it makes us even more hyper aware of our surroundings and feelings. Avoid tobacco and limit your alcohol consumption. Even if alcohol makes you feel better now, it will usually make things even worse the next day.

*Pray If You're Religious* - I'm not a hyper religious person and I don't have a chosen religion, but I do believe that there has to be something that created everything, and I pray to them. Like most people, I call him God. Praying has been helpful for me in my times of great distress. I try to pray every single night. I'm not sure if anyone is really helping me, but having a spiritual connection like that has helped me.

*Have An Escape* - This is important for when times get really bad. My escape was video games. If things got really tough, I could just start a game and get lost in that world for a little while until my mind calmed down a little. Games that required constant attention like racing or shooter games are great for when you need to calm your mind immediately, but other games are great too when you just want to get away for a little bit. Your escape could be a book, or a movie that you love. Something to keep the anxiety away for just a little bit. However, you don't want to constantly be looking for that escape. I have been having trouble with this where my mind just wants to get out, and I can't be denying reality like that. I've been working on focusing on life lately and it's been very helpful for me.

*Have a Goal Every Day* - This can be something small, something big, or several goals, but you should strive to do something every single day. For example, my goals today were to have a good leg workout, work, and trim my dog's nails. Little things that will give you a sense of accomplishment go a long way in helping you to feel better. Maybe your goal is to just do some pushups or to go outside. Slowly work your way out of the funk of doing nothing, and you'll be well on your way to recovery.

*Socialize *- I'm not just talking about here or on the internet in general. Have conversations with people. I know it can be tough, but it really helps you feel more normal. Maybe you have a friend or family member that you can confide your feelings in. Talking it out with someone can be very therapeutic. I met my wife about 7 months into my recovery, and she has really been helpful for me over the last 9 years. I also regularly hang out with friends and speak with clients at work. Pets are also a great thing as well. Although they don't talk to you, they can be a great source of comfort and normalcy in your life.

*Start Today* - Stop feeling sorry for yourself. You are not alone in this, but you will not get better if you keep laying around and moping. There's only one person who can help you to get better, and that's you! Make a plan. Start exercising and eating healthier. Get out of your comfort zone. It's scary, but it's necessary. Don't wait around. Get a plan together, and start implementing it right now! You can do this! Everyone on here has the power to get better. You just have to reach deep inside and tough it out!

I hope this post helps some of you. I would be happy to respond to any questions that you may have, so if you would like to know anything, please feel free to ask. I hope you all have a wonderful day!


----------



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

Good post. Thanks!


----------

